# Nigeria is Bullying the Rest of Africa - Ghana's President John Mahama - GhanaWeb



## Vunderkind (Apr 9, 2014)

Ghana’s President says Nigeria’s tall list of trade prohibitions has stunted regional trade and by extension, frustrated economic integration in the sub region.

John Mahama told an audience of the Africa Summit at the London School of Economics that he found it befuddling that Africa’s most populous country is not respecting the Trade Liberalisation Scheme of the Economic Community of West African States.

Already seen as an economic giant in Africa, the country just became the Continent’s biggest economic hub after a rebasing exercise which resulted in the oil-rich West African country nudging off South Africa from the top.

*Click here to read more*

Source: GhanaWeb


----------

